# Central and Eastern Texas support group



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello,

It's cicada again-the one who won't give up trying to get a support group together in Texas. So here's another idea. It seems that people are reluctant to actually come to a support group because of the fear of facing a bunch of strangers. (Big surprise!) I am sure there might be other reasons as well. Anyway, what if us Texans stick together and get to know each other on this board. Just make a commitment to getting to know other people that are within a few hours of where you are. There is no need to give out addresses, phone numbers, or real names, and there would be no pressure to actually meet. However, if the possibility ever arose you'd feel much more comfortable about it. 

I don't know about anyone else, but I would just like to find some people to go out and do stuff with once in awhile; people that I know wouldn't be judging me because of SA. 

I haven't given up on the support group because I really would like to practice social skills in supportive environment, but if I could at least get some type of activity group that was focused on having fun and not on working on the therapy techniques, that would really make me happy, too. Would any Texans out there like to at least get to know other Texans with SA?


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

sure


----------



## wallstreet78 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello All,

I have been using Dr.Richards tape for the last 3-4 months and it definitely helped me open my eyes to the possibilities of overcoming SA. I am in Austin and looking to meet people who are interested in practicing the behavioral techniques based on the audio series. Please reply.

thanks.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

I am in.


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

well, i'm in Arlington TX and am definitely game.

i've been dying to meet people and practice so i might eventually be able to take a speech class and be more comfortable around folks in general.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in the Conroe area.


----------

